# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Rautateiden kunnallistaminen?

## JE

Ruotsissa runsas kymmenen vuotta sitten "yksityistetty" eli 15 kunnan kuntayhtymälle luovutetulla sisämaanradalla (Inlandsbanan) aiemmin sesongittaiseksi supistettu henkilöliikenne aiotaan palauttaa osalla rataa ympärivuotiseksi. Tässä linkissä kerrotaan asian taustoista. Liikenne tulisi olemaan läänin ostamaa, mutta operoijana on kuntien rautatieyhtiö.

Ruotsissa rautateiden siirrosta paikallishallinnolle on toinenkin esimerkki, Roslagsbananin verkoston eteläosa, joka läänillistettiin vuonna 1972.

Miten on, voisiko tällainen ratkaisu Suomessakin yksinkertaistaa ja rationalisoida liikenteenhoitoa, lähinnä sivuradoilla? Kunnat, TE-keskukset tai maakunnat olisivat varmasti riippuvaisia valtion tuesta, mutta etuna toisaalta voisi olla hallinnon ja liikenteenhoidon parempi kontakti toisiinsa. Lähinnä Martinlaakson rata tai jotkin syrjäseutujen radat voisivat kenties tulla kysymykseen.

----------


## vompatti

> henkilöliikenne aiotaan palauttaa osalla rataa ympärivuotiseksi.


Ja tavaraliikenteessä on suunnitelmia akselipainon nostamiseksi 30 tonniin!




> Miten on, voisiko tällainen ratkaisu Suomessakin yksinkertaistaa ja rationalisoida liikenteenhoitoa, lähinnä sivuradoilla? Lähinnä Martinlaakson rata tai jotkin syrjäseutujen radat voisivat kenties tulla kysymykseen.


Suomessa on muutamia sellaisia alueita, jotka tarvitsevat rautatietä, mutta jotka on jätetty oman onnensa nojaan. Nämä seudut hyötyisivät rautateiden hallintaoikeudesta. Lähinnä mieleeni tulee Nurmeksen ja Sallan rautatiet. Valitettavasti näiden ratojen parantaminen vaatii paljon rahaa, ja tätä rahaa ei ole kunnilla eikä valtiolla. Salla saattaisi tarvittavat rahat saada kokoon sijoittajilta; Sallan rataahan tarvittaisiin lähinnä yöjunaliikenteeseen hiihtokeskuksiin ja tavaraliikenteeseen Murmanskin ja Ruotsin välillä.

----------


## JE

Tosiaan, Ruotsissa vähitellen omaksutaan jo tuota 30 tonnin akselipainoa. Malmiradalla se lienee jollakin pätkällä jo totta.

----------


## Antero Alku

EU:n tavoite on, että rautatieliikenne on samanarvoisessa asemassa kuin tieliikenne. Yleiset tiet ovat valtioiden teitä, joilla on pääasiassa vapaa käyttöoikeus, joskus peritään maksua. Sama periaate tulee olla rautatiessä.

Toki tässä tulee ongelmatilanteita, samalla tavoin kuin maaseutukunnissa tulee teiden kanssa. Kunta haluaa tien tai liittymän, mutta Tielaitos ei pidä sitä tärkeänä tai sillä ei ole rahaa, joten sitä ei tehdä. Mutta pahempi tilanne on se, että ei olisi edes mahdollista saada Tielaitosta tekemään toivottua tietä.

Kaupungit toki ovat melkoisia tienpitäjiä, koska kadut ovat niiden kontolla. Rajanveto on siinä, että valtion hoidettavia ovat maantiet eli valtakunnallisesti merkittävät tiet. Kunnat ovatkin rakentaneet itse myös "valtakunnallisesti ei merkittäviä" ratoja, kuten satamaratoja. Satamanhan voi omistaa kaupunki, joten satamarata palvelee kaupungin intressiä.

Mutta kuntien ja seutujen välillä tiet kuuluvat valtiolle, samoin tulee kuulua ratojenkin.

Antero

----------


## Compact

Suomen viimeinen kunnallinen täyden palvelun rautatie oli Rauman Rautatie, jonka Rauman kaupunki myi kalustoineen päivineen Valtionrautateille vuonna 1950. Rauman kaupunki omisti radat Rauman-Peipohjan (nyk. Kokemäki) ja Kiukaisten-Kauttuan väleillä.

----------

